# Star Trek VS Star Wars



## SPICE (May 13, 2009)

Still think Star War kicks  Star Trek in the rear? 
Or that Star Trek stomped Star Wars?

Which for you is #1?


----------



## Verin Asper (May 13, 2009)

Feck both. Star Fox


----------



## SPICE (May 13, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> Feck both. Star Fox



Star fox would make a great movie.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 13, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> Feck both. Star Fox


The way Star Fox is going, it would be lame a hell >.>


----------



## Aden (May 13, 2009)

The ships in Star Wars are cooler.


----------



## ~secret~ (May 13, 2009)

T'Pol is incredibly fuckable, so Trek wins it for me.


----------



## Rayne (May 13, 2009)

Star Trek.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (May 13, 2009)

Star Trek, always Star Trek.


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 13, 2009)

Star Trek, most definately.


----------



## Liam (May 13, 2009)

SPICE said:


> Star fox would make a great movie.


Can't let you do that, Spice.
It would probably be too butchered to be a good movie.


----------



## pheonix (May 13, 2009)

There both good but star wars is better in my eyes.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 13, 2009)

Ark said:


> The way Star Fox is going, it would be lame a hell >.>


How about Starfox before adventures


----------



## ramsay_baggins (May 13, 2009)

Someone who said Star Trek didn't vote! :<
:lol:

It most definitely wins =P


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 13, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> How about Starfox before adventures


Don't know, Star Fox has always been childish >.> I can't take it serious anymore.


ramsay_baggins said:


> Someone who said Star Trek didn't vote! :<
> :lol:
> 
> It most definitely wins =P


Defiantly wasn't me


----------



## Ozriel (May 13, 2009)

Strar wars.
Star trek is okay, something I enjoy watching with my mother when I get a chance to spend time with her.


----------



## Beta Link (May 13, 2009)

Doctor Who. Even though that's not quite the same.

But yeah, Star Fox too. The series has _sooo_ much potential, but Nintendo would rather make Mario Party ### and a lame-ass Zelda game with a train. >.>


Do I have to vote in the poll though? Meh, I guess I kinda like Star Trek better.


----------



## Sam (May 13, 2009)

Star Trek.


I jizzed in my pants when I saw it.


----------



## MistyBlood (May 13, 2009)

i gotta say, Star Trek is better

that movie was amazing


----------



## Kaamos (May 13, 2009)

Star Wars expanded universe interested me more than Star Trek's. Plus Star Wars has much better video games.


----------



## Sam (May 13, 2009)

*Cue Nerdy Snort Laugh*


Star Trek shows great insight into it's own universe, I mean you haven't even heard of the omnipotent, mysterious and annoying Q! Have you?


----------



## alaskawolf (May 13, 2009)

Babylon 5 :O 

since the new star trek movie just came out id think it would have the advantage in this poll


----------



## -Lucario- (May 14, 2009)

Star Trek, that $40 mil they pumped into special effects paid off imo.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 14, 2009)

Star Wars.  Storm Troopers fuck yeah.


----------



## Altera (May 14, 2009)

Aliens!


----------



## Alpha_Dogg (May 14, 2009)

I actually don't like Star Trek so, Star Wars FTW


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (May 14, 2009)

I say Star Wars. But as for Star Trek, depends which one we're talking about... The original was just too ridiculously campy for me to take seriously, TNG was pretty good (even if only because of Patrick Stewart), and Deep Space Nine was just awful. Voyager was definitely the best, IMO.


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 14, 2009)

Apples and oranges. Both are really good and have their downsides. Also it depends on WHICH star trek series, and star wars move.


----------



## Wildberry Blue (May 14, 2009)

Star Wars. I liked First Contact, but Star Trek is too uneventful for my tastes. I haven't seen the new movie. so I can't comment on that, but I'll take space battles and adventure over technobabble and rubber foreheads.


----------



## Panzermanathod (May 14, 2009)

Neither. I don't mean both suck, mind you, but I'm not a fan of either of them. 

And I can't say Star Fox because I've never played it beyond a few minutes of a DS game.

So, Outlaw Star.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (May 14, 2009)

Wildberry Blue said:


> Star Wars. I liked First Contact, but Star Trek is too uneventful for my tastes. I haven't seen the new movie. so I can't comment on that, but I'll take space battles and adventure over technobabble and rubber foreheads.



You're gonna love the new Star Trek then XD
Action, action, action!
Good times =]


----------



## Attaman (May 14, 2009)

Of the two provided:
Star Wars Episodes 4-6 > TNG > Star Wars Extended Universe (EU) > Star Wars Episode 3 Star Trek > Star Wars Episode 2 > Starwars Episode 1

Of Sci-Fi in general:

Hyperion > Dune > 40K > almost everything else


----------



## Henk86 (May 14, 2009)

Both are great.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 14, 2009)

Star Trek by a huge margin. Star Trek is very original, more true to science fiction. Star Wars is just a super-technologized recap of Earth history  that's more of an action series. It just has people blasting the shit out of each other (just like cowboys in some old Western), or Jedi with mystical powers more typical of fantasy rather than sci-fi, whose style of dress and lightsaber techniques are pretty much copied from old samurai films! The only thing I like better about Star Wars is the fact that not all species are humanoid. That's about it. Overall, Star Wars reminds me of some imaginary game some young boys were playing with sticks and plastic guns turned into movies.


----------



## fruitcake (May 14, 2009)

As a kid, I was more a fan of _Star Trek_... but I developed an appreciation for _Star Wars_ later on (and I think my huge toy collection can attest to that).

I can't really choose between one or the other because they're both very different (although I think the new _Star Trek_ film bridges that gap a bit more).

They're both classic science fiction franchises and they're both awesome. <3


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 14, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Of the two provided:
> Star Wars Episodes 4-6 > TNG > Star Wars Extended Universe (EU) > Star Wars Episode 3 Star Trek > Star Wars Episode 2 > Starwars Episode 1
> 
> Of Sci-Fi in general:
> ...


WAT!? You liked Star Wars: Episode I - The Phantom Menace :/


----------



## Attaman (May 14, 2009)

Sure, if you cut out everything but the Darth Maul fight it's not that bad at all.


----------



## Buccura (May 15, 2009)

I honestly hate these debates, their two very different sci-fi stories with their own special charm to them. I admit I am more of a Star Wars person, but I still think very fondly of Star Trek as well.


----------

